# Zoo Med Repti Fogger



## lund209 (Nov 18, 2007)

I was looking at these when i was in hamm just wanted to know if anybody knows when they will be for sale in the UK.And how much they will cost?


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have not seen that one but there is one that is similar. Now i just put the link as an example as i'm sure you would be able to get it at a lower cost elsewhere.

Lucky Reptile Super Fog Fogger Humidifier £59.39 - Pet Zoo Online Reptile Shop & Exotic Pet Store


----------

